# Any Carpet Plants?



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone want to sell me some dwarf hairgrass, or some micro swords. Basically any carpet plants, I would like something for my 55 gallon. I live in Indiana.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I used crypt parva on my 75 but its a slow grower and you need a pretty good setup as far as lighting and substrate goes. I don't have enough to sell but its a common plant, you could probably find it at a LFS


----------



## awinski (Jul 1, 2011)

dwarf sagg. it carpets very fast. around 2wpg and youll be fine.


----------

